# is Sat Nav an Essential for a virtual cockpit?



## Ben-S (Dec 24, 2016)

Sorry for the odd question - from an aspirational owner to those of you that own a mk3 - is the Satnav option a must have for the virtual cockpit to 'make sense'?

My ever changing short list of 2nd hand cars to consider nearly always filters on the car having sat nav but I suspect there are great cars I am dismissing. At the moment there is a TTS that is just about in budget that does not have satnav which in every other way I should consider.

Thing is I like dials. Actual physical dials. 'Only' having a digital facsimile of dials kind of only makes sense to me if the digital equivalent is properly clever. And to be properly clever Satnav capability seems to be essential otherwise it's froth without substance. Using your phone (or a tomtom etc) as a satnav with that virtual cockpit in front of you would be a bit like having an iPad on your lap but using a paper calendar.

Thoughts appreciated. I might be over thinking all this - I also have a problem with a rear parcel shelf with seat belts and a vague aesthetic of a seat.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

It's a must if you want it, never buy for someone else.
Cockpit is limited in TT and R8 as there's no second screen but it works well.

I wouldn't buy without NavHigh.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Ben_Shaw said:


> Sorry for the odd question - from an aspirational owner to those of you that own a mk3 - is the Satnav option a must have for the virtual cockpit to 'make sense'?


For me it a big part of the "wow" factor of the VC. Cluster is not entirely emasculated without nav, as you still have the media jukebox etc. But pretty much "traditional dials" would have surficed.

Besides having the map right there in front of you, I also happen to really like integrated nav. Vastly preferable to a phone interface for me as you do not have to plug it in, you can operate it solo etc.



> Thoughts appreciated. I might be over thinking all this - I also have a problem with a rear parcel shelf with seat belts and a vague aesthetic of a seat.


That is very easily solved with a different model in the range... :wink: 
Also, does this disturb your OCD then?


----------



## Anthony_Manton (Feb 12, 2018)

For me it was a 100% Needed! I was virtually about to sign on the dotted line for a TT that was ready to go in the showroom when the Audi Dealer said quite calmly "Oh it doesn't have the Sat Nav option, is that ok?" Errrrr no it wasn't so I got him to order me a new build with it! It all depends on the spec that you personally you want at the end of the day! If I hadn't of had it then I'd of always wished I'd had it but that's just me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunster1011 (Feb 11, 2018)

It really does make the car that much more special.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

For me it was essential yes, but I was happy to buy a car without and just get it retrofitted. Wouldn't pay over the odds to buy one with Tech Pack from the factory


----------



## Ben-S (Dec 24, 2016)

J400uk said:


> For me it was essential yes, but I was happy to buy a car without and just get it retrofitted. Wouldn't pay over the odds to buy one with Tech Pack from the factory


Thanks - so how does this happen - is this a done through main agents or third parties? And what did it cost?


----------



## forthay (Feb 23, 2014)

shaunster1011 said:


> It really does make the car that much more special.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


+1. I had a loaner without Nav and it wasn't the same.


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Went for factory fitted that included Audi Connect. Watch out for retrofit navs that don't give you Audi Connect, if thats a feature you would like. Also be careful if your looking at the description of the extras of approved used TTs on the Audi website (which often include a few standard features like LED lights on SLine and Black edition). Mine had Audi Phone Box in the description of the Navigation High, but gee thanks Milton Keynes Audi, that was not true was it!

One other thing to consider is a small, often overlooked item on the options list - Smartphone Interface, which I know some people have thought was part of the Nav/Audi connect. Basically that gives you Apple Car Play / Android Auto, which you might prefer to the Audi navigation system. There are questions marks over retrofitting it due to licencing issues, but its not impossible. Hope that helps. I've used CarPlay on an A3 and liked it, but not got it on the TT.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

MClaine55 said:


> One other thing to consider is a small, often overlooked item on the options list - Smartphone Interface, which I know some people have thought was part of the Nav/Audi connect. Basically that gives you Apple Car Play / Android Auto, which you might prefer to the Audi navigation system. There are questions marks over retrofitting it due to licencing issues, but its not impossible. Hope that helps. I've used CarPlay on an A3 and liked it, but not got it on the TT.


That raises an interesting question. Does Waze and Google maps (via Android auto) display in the virtual cockpit with the same flexibility as the native audi nav map?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Waze isn't currently supported on crap-play, but Apple maps are.
Do they have the same functionality, not really they are basic, but they work. However you can only have crap-play if you have navhigh, so its not a work-around in not paying Audi..


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> However you can only have crap-play if you have navhigh, so its not a work-around in not paying Audi..


What a rip off


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Interesting to hear potential buyers thoughts on the value / importance of having the Tech pack and to what extent it influences their purchasing decisions.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

If you rarely or never use Nav then no, it's not at all essential. Yes, it's aesthetically better with the map on the screen but if you're not using it for anything then you're paying a lot of money for something to look a bit prettier. I had Nav on my TTS and actually only used it once, twice maximum so really perhaps a waste of time. As for the map being on the screen, that was probably pointless for me too as most of my driving is to work and back so why do I need to see a map of my journey to work every day? After the initial wow factor I can honestly say I hardly ever looked at the map. I prefer to buy a car that drives/handles the best way to suit me, not for what technology it has but that's just me, everyone has different requirements and priorities. If you use Nav a lot then yes it would be useful but if not then you'll be fine without it.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Its essential for the VC in my opinion. I always have it to the left of the screen while i have the speedo in the middle, even though i know where i'm going - if using data Google Earth also enhances the experience and is pretty cool to have. I use the sat nav all the time to check speed limits of the road you are on as it shows up in the sat nav.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

debonair said:


> If you rarely or never use Nav then no, it's not at all essential. Yes, it's aesthetically better with the map on the screen but if you're not using it for anything then you're paying a lot of money for something to look a bit prettier. I had Nav on my TTS and actually only used it once, twice maximum so really perhaps a waste of time. As for the map being on the screen, that was probably pointless for me too as most of my driving is to work and back so why do I need to see a map of my journey to work every day? After the initial wow factor I can honestly say I hardly ever looked at the map. I prefer to buy a car that drives/handles the best way to suit me, not for what technology it has but that's just me, everyone has different requirements and priorities. If you use Nav a lot then yes it would be useful but if not then you'll be fine without it.


This is a tricky - and somewhat annoying - one. I don't use satnav that often in my current car (Golf R) but it has been very useful on the odd occasion (perhaps 4-5 times in the last year) when I have been in busy cities that were unfamiliar. I managed to download /integrate a speed camera database (as a POI) that was especially useful, certainly saving me £100/3 pts on one occasion. I will therefore be speccing the tech pack, but bebrudge having to pay £1500 when I could happily live without two-thirds of it. Maybe I will be able to integrate a speed cam database using Audi Connect Services, but I am not sure. The wireless phone charging will be useful, but that's about it. Maybe other bits will prove useful when I get them, but seems unlikely.

The main elements of these 'packs' should really be available separately, and simply be cheaper when bundled together. I know that makes it more complicated for Audi (huge number of possibly configurations) but they could address that by making some of the options standard, and increasing the base price slightly if necessary. The one that really makes me laugh (not really!) is asking people to pay extra for auto folding wing mirrors. Totally ridiculous on a £45k car.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

debonair said:


> If you rarely or never use Nav then no, it's not at all essential. Yes, it's aesthetically better with the map on the screen but if you're not using it for anything then you're paying a lot of money for something to look a bit prettier. I had Nav on my TTS and actually only used it once, twice maximum so really perhaps a waste of time. As for the map being on the screen, that was probably pointless for me too as most of my driving is to work and back so why do I need to see a map of my journey to work every day? After the initial wow factor I can honestly say I hardly ever looked at the map. I prefer to buy a car that drives/handles the best way to suit me, not for what technology it has but that's just me, everyone has different requirements and priorities. If you use Nav a lot then yes it would be useful but if not then you'll be fine without it.


Totally agree, rarely use sat nav and couldn't justify the hefty cost, a car this expensive should have a basic sat nav as standard anyway.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

People should vote with their feet then and don't buy German cars...


----------



## archieatkins (Dec 9, 2017)

I have specced the tech pack on mine, yes the satnav was important but it also included the dual bluetooth allowing 2 phones to be connected at once and the front parking sensors which I am sure I will find useful at some point! so for me it wasnt a total rip off.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I often use my sat nav even when I know where I'm going. Linked to live traffic updates via Connect it has frequently diverted me away from road works and traffic queues. 
It alerted me to standing traffic on the M60 only last week. I could see the reported delay creeping up from 10 minutes to 25 minutes as the queue grew longer whereupon it automatically found me an alternative route.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthony_Manton (Feb 12, 2018)

archieatkins said:


> I have specced the tech pack on mine, yes the satnav was important but it also included the dual bluetooth allowing 2 phones to be connected at once and the front parking sensors which I am sure I will find useful at some point! so for me it wasnt a total rip off.


Am I right in thinking that as the TT obviously doesn't have a media screen for the passenger then the dual Bluetooth becomes quite an important option as the passengers phone then becomes their media controls in the car! On my current car I can link 2 phones BUT I have to manually switch between them to allow my wife to use hers! How does it work with the TT? Do you have to manually switch in on the virtual cockpit or do they both work at the same time?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archieatkins (Dec 9, 2017)

Anthony_Manton said:


> archieatkins said:
> 
> 
> > I have specced the tech pack on mine, yes the satnav was important but it also included the dual bluetooth allowing 2 phones to be connected at once and the front parking sensors which I am sure I will find useful at some point! so for me it wasnt a total rip off.
> ...


No idea, I can tell you tomorrow when I collect it!


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

Anthony_Manton said:


> archieatkins said:
> 
> 
> > I have specced the tech pack on mine, yes the satnav was important but it also included the dual bluetooth allowing 2 phones to be connected at once and the front parking sensors which I am sure I will find useful at some point! so for me it wasnt a total rip off.
> ...


I have it setup as work phone connected to telephone audio. Personal phone audio streaming (a la Spotify). You obviously can't have 2 connected at the same time for 1 use however.

How does android auto work. Mines a late 2015 car. I'm guessing it doesn't have it?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Depends on the options ordered, but you never get a cente passenger screen.
In terms of the phone if you have phonebox then you can link and use two phones at the same time.. if you don't just one but you can link functions like media to another device..

Can't speak to android but with Apple if you connect crap-play you lose this function.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Ben_Shaw said:


> Sorry for the odd question - from an aspirational owner to those of you that own a mk3 - is the Satnav option a must have for the virtual cockpit to 'make sense'?
> 
> My ever changing short list of 2nd hand cars to consider nearly always filters on the car having sat nav but I suspect there are great cars I am dismissing. At the moment there is a TTS that is just about in budget that does not have satnav which in every other way I should consider.
> 
> ...


When ever I get into a car with manual dials, it just looks ancient. As to sat nav and the VD, I don't think it's complete without it. I'd never buy an audi with a VD that didn't have sat nav. It's integral to the display. What however pisses me off is the lack of thought that's gone into the VD. Just two displays, i.e. two dials or one rev counter, with limited options to move and blend other stuff around. Come on, how hard could it be to add more customisation, even change colours? My iPhone and windows phones can do it, my iPad, laptop and even my TV... hopefully that's all in the pipeline...


----------



## keithS (Jun 20, 2016)

Agreed. Without the map display the VC just would be not the same. But it could be better.

I'd have Google maps and route finding rather than the Audi maps, which are not part of Audi's core competence (read: they are just about adequate). I wonder how long it is before car manufacturers have that lightbulb moment that mobile phone makers did and allow users to choose their apps. It can't come too soon.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

They don't make the maps, the maps and the programs in the VC are from NVIDIA and HERE. HERE are from the mobile sector, so that light bulb went off back in 2014.

All that software would need paying for like the VC and Apple crap-play..


----------



## keithS (Jun 20, 2016)

Toshiba said:


> They don't make the maps, the maps and the programs in the VC are from NVIDIA and HERE. HERE are from the mobile sector, so that light bulb went off back in 2014.
> 
> All that software would need paying for like the VC and Apple crap-play..


Mmm, but it's a closed system. On my phone, I don't have to use Apple maps or iTunes, I can load some third party app. With the VC, I am stuck with whatever Audi dictate.


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

Essential if you use nav in real life. Else - just a gimmick which is still very nice to have. I'd agree with others - it also make this car very special.

Personally I use nav a lot so it's a crucial feature for me. Coupled with a data SIM it works really well and saves a lot of time especially when your familiar route is disrupted.


----------



## booree (Aug 22, 2011)

keithS said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > They don't make the maps, the maps and the programs in the VC are from NVIDIA and HERE. HERE are from the mobile sector, so that light bulb went off back in 2014.
> ...


Not really. 
They give you CarPlay system, which in short allows a third party suppliers from iOS/Android to provide you different sat-nav solutions. Sure, the use of them is a bit limited in terms of screen size, connectivity etc
( but it's rather how Apple & Android designed it then what Audi allows ) 
.. but still it's kind of open.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

But CrapPlay is just as closed, hell apple is the epitomy of a closed system.
When it comes to car system i think closed is better, it has to work everytime all the time.

You then have the safety aspect of the display, need to be functional but not distracting.


----------



## booree (Aug 22, 2011)

Toshiba said:


> But CrapPlay is just as closed, hell apple is the epitomy of a closed system.
> When it comes to car system i think closed is better, it has to work everytime all the time.
> 
> You then have the safety aspect of the display, need to be functional but not distracting.


System is closed sure and agree it is a good thing. 
Thats why is so secure. 
What we discuss here is a third party software ( open ) working on the secured closed platform.
There are some conditions Apply dictates ( another good thing .. safety traps )

Long story short there are other options.

On the personal note I love the Audi Sat Nav. It wasn't originally provided with my TTS.
Here comes big thanks to the forum member Alex-Retro  for providing the SatNav and Car-Play.


----------



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

When I ordered my TT back in March 2016 I decided I could go for either the tech pack or the sound and comfort pack but not both due to cost. I went for the sound and comfort pack as I love my music and wanted the B&O. Do I regret not having the tech pack? No! I very rarely use sat nav, perhaps twice in 2 years but I listen to music all the time. I hear what people are saying that they would not buy one without sat nav but I went with what I wanted. It is down to personal choice and budget. Is the B&O worth the money? Oh yes.


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

Its a nice feature but if I purchased again I'd leave off tech pack and stick to the sound and comfort pack only. A much more useful option IMO. I've been really stung by the the tt as it's depreciated so heavily, not helped by the fact that £5.5k of options dont make a single £ difference come trade in time. Lesson learnt!! S3 I'm about to order will have metallic paint and nothing else


----------

